# Im out and everyone deer hunting this week be safe and have fun!



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

Done with this site but thanks to the small few here who are always willing to help out etc with advice and some good stories. I got a little caught up in a pathetic post and thats not like me. However thought it was ridiculous. Anyways I realize on here its more about who or what you are. Ive posted a couple things and no responses etc. One was yesterday reference tabby mtn. What Im getting at is I bet if my name was Michelle or Stephanie etc etc id be spoon fed with responses. 

Either way only reason im even writing this post is deep down im a decent guy who did help tons on here with advice etc etc. I feel thats what this site should be about. But instead kinda a circus where its cool for one type of person to act and do things but not others etc. I hope the decent ones here can change it back to what it should be. And anyone I gave my number to reach out if you ever need AZ strip, kaibab or any bull info in AZ.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Sorry you feel that way but you have to realize that people are not going to help much on a general unit info. Limited entry you will get some help because people cannot draw those every year. But in a general area it’s going to be crickets. If your asking about a unit that someone else hunts they are going to feel that if they give you any info it’s going to increase the people in that area. And it does. People troll here and if any word gets out the area will be flooded with hunters. 
You have to understand what to ask for and what not to. 
Sorry you didn’t like your short time here. 
But it’s really not that bad if you wade through all the BS


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

With the "micro" units introduced a while back restricting people to smaller areas, there are units people just don't have alot of experience with hence no point in posting. I've never set foot on Tabby Mt... in fact I honestly don't even know where it is.

Hoopermat is also correct, its going to be really hard to get specific info on a general unit, as the competition is fairly fierce. Success rates on General units are around 60% so 40 out of every 100 hunters are unsuccessful. I help people all the time on LE units, but for Gen... I'll answer generic questions but people gotta do the legwork to turn up a honey hole. Its taken me decades to learn specific units well enough to be able to harvest deer consistently.

The only 2 things harder to get good info about are good Open bull areas and spots to pan gold. 8)


-DallanC


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Sign up, get in various squabbles on the forum, tell everyone how bad the forum is, then leave. 

Weird world we live in. Weird world. 

Hopefully you'll come back and help contribute to make the forum what you want it to be. As Bax said on another thread, you get out of it what you put into it.


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

Problem is I wasnt asking for spots it was more of terrain etc. I agree its not cool to ask for spots. Thats being lazy. Example during muzzleload I ran into some guys. During talk i informed them it was my first year up here. During further talk of the area they were shocked I knew about tons of areas, names etc. Thats because all summer i was pounding the ground not waiting till last minute. But the tabby area was the only spot I didnt hit. So was curious of terrain for a truck etc and how busy it gets. If that info is super secret then thats pretty sad. But I do have to say Hoopermat and Dallan you are part of the good ones here and thanks for your time and posts.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

that's the spirit AZ! Glad to see you came back!


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

Vanilla it was 1 squabble. But it seems most stuff gets turned into squabbles. And PBH I appreciate it but after this post im done. Just wanted to explain a few things. I do believe most here are true good men but it gets frustrating to keep seeing the bickering. I also bickered on the last post too but it was personal feelings not going after the person in general. However im upset that I even got involved in it so just best for me to go solo and keep doing what ive been doing. Thanks everyone. And im sure there will be several negative posts reference this message and thats my whole point. Be safe everyone. And being im not scared to put put info. If anyone needs az info my email is [email protected] and phone 928-710-5789.


----------



## weaversamuel76 (Feb 16, 2017)

Aznative said:


> Vanilla it was 1 squabble. But it seems most stuff gets turned into squabbles. And PBH I appreciate it but after this post im done. Just wanted to explain a few things. I do believe most here are true good men but it gets frustrating to keep seeing the bickering. I also bickered on the last post too but it was personal feelings not going after the person in general. However im upset that I even got involved in it so just best for me to go solo and keep doing what ive been doing. Thanks everyone. And im sure there will be several negative posts reference this message and thats my whole point. Be safe everyone.


I'll pm you

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Hard to find a forum where people don't piss each other off occasionally. 

No harm in disappearing for a while or coming back either. Life doesn't always let us prioritize wading through internet threads. I joined years ago and I've had to disappear a couple times myself, whether for health reasons or other needs, it really doesn't matter in the long run. 

98% of the people here won't hold minor mistakes against you and will interact with you like it nothing ever happened. 

Per info...it's tough. With our hunting pressure people are pretty guarded. I know I can be with locations. That said, I've found people will engage sideband even when they are nervous about broadbanding details. Even then some questions aren't answered and it's not always for the reasons we assume. 

Best of luck mate on wherever hunting takes you.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Sundevils?

Oy, aznative...c'mon man! You've got to convert.

GO UTES!


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

I’m confused. He creates an account, asks for info about the wasatch. I gave him some good places to look on the rifle. I gave him as good of info as I possibly could in that area. Others gave him info. Who knows what he does with it, and now wants to know about another spot? And is pissed that someone won’t give him info on this area? The dude is spending way too much time trying to cover the entire unit for one hunt. Pick a spot. Hammer it, the whole year. If you aren’t finding what you want, try another place next year. You don’t find big deer (generally) your first trip into a new spot. It takes time. It takes effort. Trying to learn every spot on the mountain in one season will spread you very thin. 

Here’s an example. A place I hunt, I’ve been hunting there since I was 6 years old. Last year on the rifle hunt, I left the trail head 20 minutes before the other guy who hunted that same spot did that day. After talking with him later, he told me it was his first year hunting there, a friend had told him about it. We covered the same ground, around the same time. Only according to him, he only saw a few does and a 2 point. He was disappointed that his friend sent him to a bad spot with few deer. He was done with that area, and was going to try about 5 miles to the north that afternoon. That same morning, I passed up on 5 4x4s and who knows how many other small bucks. I saw close to 100 deer in the same place he only saw a few, and that afternoon I shot a mid 180s buck, not a mile from where the trail starts. Slow down, learn an area good. Don’t try to figure out the whole **** place in one year. It’s amazing the stuff a guy can find when he invests a little time into one specific area.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Aznative, that’s too bad. I think this place is a good time and the perfect distraction while I’m grinding out an office job for a career or sipping a few cold ones after work. It’s the internet man, you can’t take any of it personal. Some get their entertainment here by messing with people and pushing limits. Nothing wrong with that. I just crack another cold one and enjoy the show. I’ve even gained a few hunting buddies during my years of participating. 

I think the first thread I ever started on here was asking about good horse trails around fish lake. I wasn’t even hunting fish lake I was just taking the steeds down for a stroll and thought I’d ask for a recommendation on a good place to ride. Didn’t get one response and that didn’t bother me at all. I just figured it was probably smart not to send an elk hunter up a trail that they know probably has elk along the way and tempt another hunter of hunting the spot they might like to hunt. Just another form of quality control. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Every messageboard is the same. I'll just paste what I said in another thread:
_
"Every forum you go to, regardless of subject has it's "core users" for want of a better term. From a social standpoint, they rule the roost. Of these core users, you'll have leading personalities. Sometimes they clash, sometimes they don't. Each leading personality will have people who will side with them on an argument. Then you have your average users, and satellite users who only post once in awhile followed by lurkers who may, or may not have registered a user name."
_

Just learn to tune out the BS, and don't put out too much of yourself so you don't get dragged into the manure pile. Personally, the main reason i'm here is because you can occasionally find a good tidbit of info, and because I'm a huntohaulic. Seems as good as place as any to chew the fat on my favorite subject.


----------



## ns450f (Aug 28, 2018)

I can see why he is leaving. A lot of people post looking for advice or areas on this forum and get ripped. Than a women posts and get hundreds of responses and a bible of great advice. I think that was total bs. We live in a time where women want the same equal rights as men. More men need to start treating women equally in all aspects of life. If they want equal rights then it's time to stop giving women special treatment.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

ns450f said:


> I can see why he is leaving. A lot of people post looking for advice or areas on this forum and get ripped. Than a women posts and get hundreds of responses and a bible of great advice. I think that was total bs. We live in a time where women want the same equal rights as men. More men need to start treating women equally in all aspects of life. If they want equal rights then it's time to stop giving women special treatment.


You have a good point.

Full disclosure, I did send her some links to some videos on youtube where she could educate herself. _ But I'd have done the same for anyone just getting into hunting._ As someone who is self taught, and had to educate themselves the best way they could, I can emphasize with the newbie. Hell, I still am a newbie, but one who doesn't share areas either. :mrgreen:


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Oh good grief AZ?! That isn't a good reason to quit the forum! 

At least wait around until someone threatens your life with expletives over a PM, or you get banned by calling out a mod, or you get in a PM battle with a mod then escalate it to yelling at each other on the phone and when it's all said and done you have a new friend! I've done all of those things over the last decade and I'm still here!

Hell's, one time I got pissy and went back and edited all my posts from the dawn of time with 'asdf' just so I wouldn't leave any of my amazing pearls of wisdom laying around for the azzhats on this site! I have since chilled and I do like this place--I mean the whole "mj" killing a uintas spike and breaking laws was so incredibly frustratingly and maddeningly funny! That kind of entertainment is hard to find!:grin:

There have been many here come and go over the years--you guys remember prooutdoors? That guy had like 10k+ posts and was fun or that guy from Louisiana--he was interesting! 

Point is you gotta let stuff slide here--get your digs in and enjoy the ride--if you do want to take your ball and go home then go for it--no need to go out a martyr--trust me--no one will care in a week and the forum will still be here. Hope to see ya back sometime


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Airborne, I couldn't quit laughing while reading your post. That's some good stuff right there!


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Who was the guy that claimed we needed a bazooka to hunt elk and that anything else was unethical? Was a few years ago and I forget user names. I assume he was a sock puppet or troll.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Karl?


-DallanC


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

backcountry said:


> Who was the guy that claimed we needed a bazooka to hunt elk and that anything else was unethical? Was a few years ago and I forget user names. I assume he was a sock puppet or troll.


HA! Yes--I think Dallan got it--I think it was Karl! That guy was a hoot--again, crazy frustrating but entertaining!--man, I hope sheep doesn't leave--who in the hell will take his place!?


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Ah Karl. Thought he was real for a while.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Airborne said:


> Oh good grief AZ?! That isn't a good reason to quit the forum!
> 
> At least wait around until someone threatens your life with expletives over a PM, or you get banned by calling out a mod, or you get in a PM battle with a mod then escalate it to yelling at each other on the phone and when it's all said and done you have a new friend! I've done all of those things over the last decade and I'm still here!
> 
> ...


Good post airborne. Prooutdoors is a good friend of mine and as argumentative and passionate about his positions and opinions as he can be (we did have our encounters) he is a great person and a true human being with a genuine heart. I am proud to say he's my friend and it all started with a disagreement. I hope AZ sticks around because I for one like having more opinions than less.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Best of luck, AZ!


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

I’m with Dallan on this one, I’ve never set foot there and wouldn’t be of any help


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

colorcountrygunner said:


> Best of luck, AZ!


So what you're saying is "BYE FELICIA!!" right? :rotfl:


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Guy at the bottom of this picture has the right idea.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Airborne said:


> I hope sheep doesn't leave--who in the hell will take his place!?


The next account he created!


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

Vanilla said:


> The next account he created!


I'm not going anywhere. Don't worry


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

Okay that lasted all but about 8 hours before I realized I was being a little b**** and pms'n. And a couple new guys reachin out explaining ive helped them with things. So I guess I need to put my big boy pants on and say heck with some who irritate me and do this the right way. Its good to disagree it creates dialogue. Just not use to the internet forum as id rather debate face to face but this is the new norm I guess. So my apologies to the good guys out there even if we disagree. To those who wanna trash well whatever atleast im man enough to admit my mistakes. So heck with it. If I can help id rather do so.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Welcome back!


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

Thanks Vanilla even though your a smart*** you seem like a decent guy and funny to read up on. I appreciate it.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Oh, I’m totally a smart A. Trust me, it’s the only thing smart about me. I’m pretty harmless. Plus, you would have loved me in your prior life!


----------



## elkunited (Aug 16, 2019)

Aznative, I enjoy your posts so I'm glad to see you're back and here to stay.


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

elkunited said:


> Aznative, I enjoy your posts so I'm glad to see you're back and here to stay.


Thanks bud I appreciate it.


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

I knew he’d come back. A cop never sticks to their word and always does the opposite of what they tell you they are gonna do! They just like being drama queens


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Aznative said:


> Okay that lasted all but about 8 hours before I realized I was being a little b**** and pms'n. And a couple new guys reachin out explaining ive helped them with things. So I guess I need to put my big boy pants on and say heck with some who irritate me and do this the right way. Its good to disagree it creates dialogue. Just not use to the internet forum as id rather debate face to face but this is the new norm I guess. So my apologies to the good guys out there even if we disagree. To those who wanna trash well whatever atleast im man enough to admit my mistakes. So heck with it. If I can help id rather do so.


Nice to see you back, AZ. Don't ever scare us like that again!


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

Little bo sheep you have nothing but anger built inside of ya. Its all good.


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

Aznative said:


> Little bo sheep you have nothing but anger built inside of ya. Its all good.


At least I don't throw little p!ssy tantrums equivocal to a PMSing highschool girl that didn't get asked to prom, when I don't get my way and people ignore my posts asking for free hand outs


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

sheepassassin said:


> Aznative said:
> 
> 
> > Little bo sheep you have nothing but anger built inside of ya. Its all good.
> ...


Hahaha awesome Sheep even if I explained I wasn't looking for free handouts. And I ripped on myself when I explained why I got upset. I called myself out. I guess I could've been you and just made up a whole new profile and came back in. But im not like you bud. But you should be proud you are the few the proud the weak sheep living in mommys basement. Its all good. Go ahead and make a new profile and come back in.


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

Aznative said:


> Hahaha awesome Sheep even if I explained I wasn't looking for free handouts. And I ripped on myself when I explained why I got upset. I called myself out. I guess I could've been you and just made up a whole new profile and came back in. But im not like you bud. But you should be proud you are the few the proud the weak sheep living in mommys basement. Its all good. Go ahead and make a new profile and come back in.


Why do I need a new profile? This one works just fine, or at least it will until I say something like 'again, and the mods ban me. Then I'll make a new one.

Parents basement? Chit There you go again, reverting back to your evil ways, assuming you know everything about a person, when in reality you don't know anything about that person.

Anyways, good luck this weekend, I'm sure you're gonna need it.


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

Dude if you think your getting to me with Cops suck it lolol your not. All you are doing is making yourself sound stupid. Just relax and ask mommy to bring you another grape soda. And your saying you want to kill a officer throwing that code out? Wow


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

Aznative said:


> Dude if you think your getting to me with Cops suck it lolol your not. All you are doing is making yourself sound stupid. Just relax and ask mommy to bring you another grape soda.


Oh I know I'm getting to you. I'm part of the reason you were mad and wanting to quit. You're the one sounding stupid wanting to leave a forum because you didn't get Your free info you were looking for. That and some chick got way more attention than you thought you should get.

Grape soda? That sounds a little racist to me...

Never said I wanted to kill a cop. But you are sure living up to the cop reputation with assuming the worst! No I was referencing the cop code for SOS officer needs assistance. Way to assume the worst in things though haha


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

This


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

I will end with this. You being reason I wanted to leave? Uh no as we both agreed on that post. Im sure reading comprehension isnt something you learned in school but its all good. And im not dumb when someone against law enforcement uses that code it means they want to kill an officer. Do I think you want to?, well no I just think your an idiot. You can reply get your last word in but im not going to waste my time and this forums time arguing with a basement kid. Have a good one.


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

Vanilla thats awesome!!!


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Vanilla said:


> This


Umm... I got lost too.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

ns450f said:


> I can see why he is leaving. A lot of people post looking for advice or areas on this forum and get ripped. Than a women posts and get hundreds of responses and a bible of great advice. I think that was total bs. We live in a time where women want the same equal rights as men. More men need to start treating women equally in all aspects of life. If they want equal rights then it's time to stop giving women special treatment.


But those of us who responded to her how we would have ANY other member, got ripped for being rude.

So I agree. There isn't a "general elk" thread anywhere NEAR that post count.


----------



## american_jackal (Mar 1, 2017)

And here I am eating popcorn reading this thread, and the mockingjays thread. This is better then a circus!! AZnative, dont let it get under your skin.


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

So Aznative I'm assuming you work in law enforcement? If so, thank you for your service. Probably the most thankless job in the world. I can't think of many other professions where you work so hard to protect the people who most times despise you for doing your job.


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

neverdrawn said:


> So Aznative I'm assuming you work in law enforcement? If so, thank you for your service. Probably the most thankless job in the world. I can't think of many other professions where you work so hard to protect the people who most times despise you for doing your job.


Thank you Sir. I appreciate that.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

neverdrawn said:


> So Aznative I'm assuming you work in law enforcement? If so, thank you for your service. Probably the most thankless job in the world. I can't think of many other professions where you work so hard to protect the people who most times despise you for doing your job.


I think cops get plenty of praise. Now an electrician on the other hand. He lights up your world and what thanks does he get?


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Aznative said:


> Thank you Sir. I appreciate that.


Ditto what neverdrawn said.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

ridgetop said:


> I think cops get plenty of praise. Now an electrician on the other hand. He lights up your world and what thanks does he get?


The solemn knowledge that if he didn't work, nothing would work. The same can be said for the entire "civil engineering" career field.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Lone_Hunter said:


> ridgetop said:
> 
> 
> > I think cops get plenty of praise. Now an electrician on the other hand. He lights up your world and what thanks does he get?
> ...


 Whatcha got for account executives?


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Got nothing, sorry. I used to be an Engineer in the chairforce when i was a young pup, and Ridgetop's comments had my brain regurgitating something we used to tell ourselves. "If we don't work, nothing works". It's true though. Ultimately a sparktrician is the reason why we can type our BS on the interwebs. No power, nothing works, not even the interwebs. Boy would that send some peoples world crashing down if their was no internet.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

One of my beat friends is LEO, it’s definitely a thankless task, especially in today’s society. Thanks for the years you put in brother


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Ray said:


> Whatcha got for account executives?


A high-five?!?!? C'mon now, we all know the world couldn't exist without those spreadsheet-loving-tax-code-adoring CPA's! In case you're wondering - yes, we do wear capes!


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

Thanks guys. But way I see it is good on all of you for working no matter what you do. Todays day and age we see some take easy way out and little work ethic so all of you working hard big kudos to all of ya no matter what you do.


----------



## Dukejr (Aug 14, 2019)

Hey Az! My son is just beginning a career in LE, which definitely changes ones perspective, especially with today's culture of disrespect of anything that resembles authority...thank you for your service! And for having enough sack to stand up for other Leo's....I am glad u aren't going anywhere...this forum needs more folks like you...


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

Thanks Dukejr and big thanks to your son. That is one of the few professions where us older guys cannot say the younger guys have it easier. This era of law enforcement is alot harder and more dangerous. Departments nationwide are hurting bad for Officers because of all the politics etc. Im happy to hear a few like your son is willing to do it. Its self rewarding for sure and I still believe vast majority respect Police. Its just the ones who dont are very loud about it anymore.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Haha, I didn't click on this thread for two days because I thought Aznative was just telling everyone he would be away from the internet for a few days during the deer hunt, and wanted to wish us well. I had no idea what I was missing... can't judge a book by its cover, I guess.

This forum can be irksome if you let it, but I've been around here for a very long time, and have had a positive experience when I have followed these rules:

1. If a thread bothers you, stop reading it
2. If a member bothers you, stop engaging with them
3. Keep it impersonal (challenge ideas, not people)

I will preface this by saying I have not read a lot of the MJ threads (see above rules 1 and 2), but I'll throw my 2 cents out anyway since this topic was mentioned earlier on this thread:

We on this forum are pretty silly if we treat a new forum member better here simply because they pose as being female. It's the INTERNET, people! For best results, assume you are being lied to.

But in fairness, I posted some questions about Uintas elk hunting a few years ago and received plenty of good advice and a few generous PMs (and I assume you all don't think I'm a woman). All in all I think we have a pretty good community here, though it does help if you've been around awhile. I try to give back when I can.

TOTP


----------

